# Dislocated hip?



## kaufranc

I have a young chicken, maybe 2 months old and my rooster manage to get over in her pen and I believe try to mate with her. Well she can hardly walk now. When I pick her up she makes an awful painful cries. For a week I kept her in a bin so she could rest thinking it was just a sore leg. Well she is still like this. I don't know what to do. The one leg she stands normal on. The other seems like she is standing on her elbow. Yet her body seems like it is level. What can I do?


----------



## Apyl

Sorry, personally in my flock with a leg injury that wont heal and there is an issue getting around I cull. But I free range and have many aerial predators so if I have a flock member that cant walk right they wouldn't survive anyway.


Also I don't think its dislocated. Usually a dislocated hip will cause the leg to stick outwards from the body and not allow it to go under the body.


----------



## kaufranc

What do you think Apyl?


----------



## Apyl

Could have sprained the ankle, broke it, ect. I think its in the bottom part of the led probably in the lower joint. Hard to tell without actually seeing it in person and feeling around to see where it hurts her.


----------



## kaufranc

Apyl, I checked on her today and let her outside to get some fresh air. She is walking on it! Actually on her foot the right way! Doesn't take many steps but she is trying! I am so happy because I really wasn't sure about her ! Thank you again Apyl! This is the second time you have helped and we had a great outcome! Your the best!


----------

